# Fisher minute mount 1 vs minute mount 2 question



## Ridmax (Nov 30, 2013)

My friend just bought an f-350 with fisher push plates, 4 port module and all of the plow plug in ports already installed on the truck, but no plow. He is in the process of looking for a plow and I'm wondering if a minute mount 1 plow will hook up and work with the existing setup he has. I know the push plates will work but not sure if the electrical connections will since the module setup came out with the minute mount 2s?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

He would need to change the plowside electrics to a mm2 style. Not super expensive.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

MM1 will work the same as MM2 as long as it's a 3 plug setup on the plow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

dieselss;1676324 said:


> He would need to change the plowside electrics to a mm2 style. Not super expensive.


Not necessarily. If the MM1 has a 3 plug setup, its plug and play.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it really? I thought mm1 was a 2 plug only.


----------



## Ridmax (Nov 30, 2013)

I've heard the same thing if it has a three plug setup on the plow side it should work


----------



## Ridmax (Nov 30, 2013)

I saw there is a harness to convert a 2 plug older mm1 to a three plug setup that should fit his truck has anyone done this? If so how difficult is it and what was the cost? The plow side harness I saw was $140


----------

